# ($100.00) Size 13 Big Man Cabela's Ultimate Hunting Waders



## Dwall (Jul 1, 2012)

I am selling my used pair of size 13 Big Man Cabelas Ultimate Hunting Waders in Mossy Oak Shadow Grass Blades. These sell brand new for $269.99. I have had these a couple years and due to the fact that I have lost a ton of weight, they do not fit anymore. These Waders are amazing and for the price you can't beat them. I actually have two pairs for sale, this pair and a newer pair that my wife bought me last Christmas thinking I could use a new pair. The reason these ones are cheaper is I have used them more and had them longer. They are still in really good shape and someone could get a lot of use out of them still. Plus Cabelas website says they are lifetime warranty, but I'm not sure what that all entails! 


$100.00 OBO


----------

